# Amtrak AGR Gift.



## TraneMan (Dec 1, 2014)

My partner and I are getting married next summer, and we are putting together a web page to link for wedding gifts/registry.

I was thinking of putting on a link to AGR for people to buy us points as a gift.. I noticed when a person goes there, they have to have an AGR account number.. most of the people on the guest don't have AGR or will need of one.

Is there a way for them to buy points for us?


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 1, 2014)

Looks like someone must be a member to purchase points.

Maybe contact AGR regarding "gifts" from non-members?

Might be worth a try.

Maybe encourage them to become a member with you as the referral...you'll get the bonus for that. Then, they can make a gift purchase.

A couple of "hoops" for them to go through but, what the heck!


----------



## TraneMan (Dec 1, 2014)

If I recalled, if I do the referral, only way I get the extra points from that, that they have to travel with in 90 days?


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 1, 2014)

TraneMan said:


> My partner and I are getting married next summer, and we are putting together a web page to link for wedding gifts/registry.
> 
> I was thinking of putting on a link to AGR for people to buy us points as a gift.. I noticed when a person goes there, they have to have an AGR account number.. most of the people on the guest don't have AGR or will need of one.
> 
> Is there a way for them to buy points for us?


I think the quick answer is no.

The assumption is that only the AGR member will purchase points for that member's account. For that reason, points purchased for your account have to be purchased from within your account, meaning the purchaser has have your AGR number and password. Plus, you are limited to 10,000 purchased points each calendar year (not including any promotional bonus points).

Anyone who is an AGR member can transfer points to you from their account, so for AGR members, that would be an option. It would be _possible_ for someone who is not an AGR member to join, buy points, then transfer them to you. The points purchase cost plus the points transfer cost make that a pretty bad deal. At one time, Amtrak sold gift certificates but I don't see any reference to that on the Amtrak site.


----------



## TraneMan (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks. I was looking for the gift card on Amtrak and didn't see anything on it.

-Sent from my iPhone 5 using Amtrak Forum App,


----------



## amamba (Dec 1, 2014)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 1, 2014)

Congrats! Will y'all take the Train on your honeymoon? The Canadian and Coast Starlight would be a nice way to go!


----------



## Orie (Dec 1, 2014)

Congrats! Unfortunately Amtrak is very... stubborn with its point system. I know a guy who has thousands upon thousands of points, wants to donate them to veterans or a childrens charity for free train rides, but no one is bothering to try to get wheels of bureaucracy turning. The only thing I could think of would only apply if one of you were select executive in which case they could just donate money and you could buy all the points you wanted yourselves...


----------



## Ryan (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah, it doesn't look like there's any way to do that.



TraneMan said:


> My partner and I are getting married next summer


Congrats, that's AWESOME!!!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats!!

Looks like you need to convert a lot of friends to train travel, not a bad thing, to get your points.


----------



## TraneMan (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone!

Not sure what we will do for the Honeymoon! Thought of a nice long train trip, but honestly, I'll leave it up to him as I've always made the call on where we go on a trip in the past!


----------



## TraneMan (Dec 2, 2014)

Went to Amtrak.com, and asked Julie, and she pointed me to this.

http://amtraktravel.corpmerchandise.com/default.aspx

Guess this is better than nothing!


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 2, 2014)

It's a lot easier to just ask people to wire cash to your account. Have them sign up in increments of $1000 and then offer THEM some AGR points for doing so.

I guess the OLD concept of not asking for gifts but getting them as a thought of friendship has long gone out of favor - back when people got you what they wanted to give and spend what they wanted to spend without you knowing if they really spent that much.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 3, 2014)

me_little_me said:


> It's a lot easier to just ask people to wire cash to your account. Have them sign up in increments of $1000 and then offer THEM some AGR points for doing so.
> 
> I guess the OLD concept of not asking for gifts but getting them as a thought of friendship has long gone out of favor - back when people got you what they wanted to give and spend what they wanted to spend without you knowing if they really spent that much.


He's not asking for gifts but just giving people an idea of what they would like. No different than what's been done for decades. I had a gift registry 30 years ago for my wedding. Some people used it, some didn't. Some people gave gifts, some gave checks.


----------

